# Eye Of Round On My New Toy



## weedeater (Dec 3, 2017)

Got my new Anova Sous Vide in on Saturday and had to break it in. While looking thru the chest freezer in search of a piece of meat for the inaugural run I ran across a 6 lb. rough looking Eye of Round that should have been thrown out 6 months ago.  Decided that I had nothing to lose.  

I cut it in half to make two 3 pound roasts. Did a simple SPOG rub on one of them and French onion soup dry mix on the other and bagged them up in the fridge.  Been studying a lot on this site and others this last week in anticipation of this new beginning. Followed all of Bearcarver’s Step by Steps on his Eye of Rounds Sous Vide style. Decided to do them at 134 degrees for 21 hours. 



Almost Done! 











Just Out And On The Plate







Here we are all sliced up and ready to eat. Looks really good and the texture is great.









Pretty much Fork Tender for both roasts.  Not a lot of difference between the two roasts. It was by far the best Eye of Round I have ever had.  I am SOLD on the Sous Vede process. Not something I want to do for everything but will definitely keep it in the arsenal.  Took a piece of meat that was “Select Quality” at best when it was put in the freezer a year ago and turned it into a delicious meal that had the tast and texture of a fillet.  Thanks to Bearcarver and others who are leading the way.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 3, 2017)

Awesome . I love mine . So much fun to use . Roast looks good !


----------



## motocrash (Dec 3, 2017)

Very nice inaugural run weedeater.


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 3, 2017)

That looks awesome!  Nice job!

Mike


----------



## campfire218 (Dec 3, 2017)

Looking good. I'm pretty new with Sous vide. I've a couple of chuck roast and they turned out amazing. Looking forward to trying eye of round.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 4, 2017)

Great job!
You can't beat Bear's step by steps!
Al


----------



## weedeater (Dec 4, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> Awesome . I love mine . So much fun to use . Roast looks good !


Thanks Chopsaw.  They were real tasty and tender.


----------



## weedeater (Dec 4, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Very nice inaugural run weedeater.


Thanks Motocrash,  Weedeater


----------



## weedeater (Dec 4, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> That looks awesome!  Nice job!
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike. It tasted awesome.    Weedeater


----------



## weedeater (Dec 4, 2017)

campfire218 said:


> Looking good. I'm pretty new with Sous vide. I've a couple of chuck roast and they turned out amazing. Looking forward to trying eye of round.


The Eye of Round was amazing.  Could not believe the total difference SV style made on this piece of meat.  I understand that Chuckies undergo a similar transformation.  Got several in the freezer that I will try soon. Weedeater


----------



## weedeater (Dec 4, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Great job!
> You can't beat Bear's step by steps!
> Al


Thanks Smokinal.  Bear does do a great job with all his “step by steps”.  This one was right on target. The only thing I did different was bumping the temp up a couple of degrees because that is the “sweet spot” for my family.  Could not be happier with my new purchase.  Got to work on a cooler mode now for the SV unit to accommodate larger pieces of meat.  
Weed eater


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 4, 2017)

weedeater said:


> Thanks Smokinal.  Bear does do a great job with all his “step by steps”.  This one was right on target. The only thing I did different was bumping the temp up a couple of degrees because that is the “sweet spot” for my family.  Could not be happier with my new purchase.  Got to work on a cooler mode now for the SV unit to accommodate larger pieces of meat.
> Weed eater




That's Great, Weedeater!!
Looks Just Right !!---Like.
I'm glad somebody's getting some use out of my Sous Vide Step by Steps. 
I had to do a bit of testing to get them locked down.
Some are still in the works, but the Eye Round is a Lock, and the Chuck Roast is even better. IMHO

As to the Internal Temp, Mrs Bear & I prefer between 139° and 143° for our steaks & Prime Rib when it comes to conventional & Smoke cooking.
I've found that Going SV at 131° to 134° ends up almost exactly the same.

Bear


----------



## weedeater (Dec 4, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> That's Great, Weedeater!!
> Looks Just Right !!---Like.
> I'm glad somebody's getting some use out of my Sous Vide Step by Steps.
> I had to do a bit of testing to get them locked down.
> ...


Your step by step was right on target for this one!  I moved my temp up to 134 degrees and that worked out perfect for us. I have got a few Chuck Roasts in the freezer that are begging to try your step by step routine. Thanks for your great, easy to follow, step by steps.  

When I started looking at Sous Vide seriously I was concerned that the recipes were all over the map with a lot of info that is just plain wrong and some that looks unsafe. Thanks for putting out good reliable information that makes sense.


----------

